# 100+ in 93 degree heat



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

This past Sunday I completed my first century. I have been cycling for about a year and decided to give it a go. 
109.2 miles
5500'
6:23
17.1 mph

It was hot but the humidity really turned the ride into a sweat fest. Before yesterday I have ridden 82 and 75 miles as my long rides fairly recently and been ok. The last 3-4 miles felt brutal, really not enjoyable. Temperature was 93, with humidity bringing it closer to 100. Here is my question, was it the distance, was it the heat, something else? I was a puddle at the finish. I feel my training was enough prep and I have been out in the heat before but this was a very different experience.


----------



## trollcycle (May 17, 2013)

Could also be you were running low on food or water. 

On longer rides, the last 4-5 miles feel like forever to me. Maybe due to the above, and maybe I'm just smelling the barn and mentally over being on my bike. 

Sometimes imagining I have another 20 miles to go helps me stay focused, and at a sustainable effort.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

109 miles is a lot farther than 82 miles, and the heat and humidity doesn't help that's for sure. Congrats that you did it, I bet a few days off feels good.


----------



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

The more I think back I probably made a few mistakes. I definitely could have taken in more water when I had the chance considering the heat and humidity were a bit extreme. Lesson learned I guess, thanks for the replies. The Ramapo Rally is in about a month so it's time to get back to it.


----------

